# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Best in-line-diffused-reactor ever made

## ladygaga

Can not get the magic diffuser or in-line reactor in LFS, I decided to (or had to) make one myself.
Go through this post you will agree with me why I dare to claim it's the best in-line-diffused-reactor ever been made by human beings.

I don't like a common diffuser 1)it's in tank 2) green algae will occupy the dispenser surface 3)CO2 bubble can not reach to each corner of the tank
I don't like a reactor, it will 1)slow down water flow 2) will get dirty and difficult to maintain

Now, I combine them.

1)Buy a ANS Nano Diffuser. It's the smallest in diameter of ANS series. It will cost you S$5.5.

5458187602_21153d636a_b.jpg

2) Buy a T connector fits the nano diffuser size. It will cost you S$0.8
5457581091_79899b1947_b.jpg

3) Use hot glue gun to assemble the two. Remember to clean both of the joint surface and squeeze the glue on both side. To insert the diffuser in before the glue frozen. Two plastic straps are prevent any accident disconnection event only.
5458230952_44a4e40f15_z.jpg
4) You need metal clips to tighten up the connection. S$1.0/Pcs.
Note: To set the diffused-reactor horizontally to avoid air strap.
Here we come to the final:
5457583115_a539f74086_z.jpg
Remember: to use hard (black) co2 line. Don't use the silicon type one since it result high ratio of CO2 loss.

5) To adjust your outlet, you will be awarded a tank with misty bulbs in full.

Cheers.

----------


## limz_777

you might want to add super glue for added strength , not sure plastic glue can prevent leaks

----------


## sheng

It is possible to show a picture when in working condition?
Thanks

----------


## ladygaga

don't worry. Already one month running.
Most pump output pressure less than 1.5kg/cm2, something like pressure on the cap of an up side down 1.2L coke.

----------


## Shadow

good idea  :Well done:

----------


## leonard6july

Good DIY, must try.

----------


## zonkkie

sounds good! and very clear picture and instructions too!

----------


## EvolutionZ

cheap version of the UP inline diffuser it seems like..

----------


## yeoyl87

do the algaes still grow on the ceramic diffuser?

----------


## ladygaga

There have no algae issue since it is not exposed to light.

----------


## ladygaga

Thanks all you guys attention. Below is the video on youtube.

----------


## Jimmy

thumb up for this!  :Smile:

----------


## jeffteo

Same concept as the CAl AQUA CO2 Diffuser but at a faction of the cost. Well done!

http://www.calaqualabs.com/diffusers.html

----------


## ladygaga

> Same concept as the CAl AQUA CO2 Diffuser but at a faction of the cost. Well done!
> 
> http://www.calaqualabs.com/diffusers.html


Nice link provided!

Hope they could release T-shape diffuser which will have 0 reduction of water flow.

----------


## jeffteo

CAL Aqua Labs claim that theirs is also zero reduction in flow rate. With the bigger bulb in the middle, I think they compensated the space used by the diffuser already. Anyway, I will rather try your idea than buying an expensive one.  :Grin:

----------


## Kiatster

There's a good external / internal inline diffuser by boyu. Cheap somemore.

----------


## jeffteo

Ah ha. Found the BOYU one. It is Boyu CD-01 inline CO2 diffuser.

Something similar to green leaf aquarium Atomic inline CO2 diffuser.
gla claims 100% dissolution in water.

Now this is making my hands itchy...

----------


## EvolutionZ

Greenchapter's website put they will be having the UP aqua atomic inline diffuser for sale soon ( seems like the GLA replica)

----------


## jeffteo

Some says the UP aqua version is the rebranding of the gla one. It looks exactly the same lo. Should be the same OEM I guess. Don't know should try or not as some review says the effect in the tank is like a bottle of 7up.

----------


## ladygaga

> Some says the UP aqua version is the rebranding of the gla one. It looks exactly the same lo. Should be the same OEM I guess. Don't know should try or not as some review says the effect in the tank is like a bottle of 7up.


Boyu/GLA/UP all cannot buy at LFS....

I think GLA or Boyu (easier to make) will need a little bit higher CO2 pressure to work. The lovely CO2 need a higher pressure to fill up the larger space out of ceramic compared with my T-Shape one. Now i understand why GLA made such a ET shape----in order to reduce the CO2 space to pump....

5471460342_1ac4fb35ec_b.jpg5471460070_e1889e1074_b.jpg

----------


## felix_fx2

> Boyu/GLA/UP all cannot buy at LFS....
> 
> I think GLA or Boyu (easier to make) will need a little bit higher CO2 pressure to work. The lovely CO2 need a higher pressure to fill up the larger space out of ceramic compared with my T-Shape one. Now i understand why GLA made such a ET shape----in order to reduce the CO2 space to pump....
> 
> Attachment 21827Attachment 21828



I bought my Boyu CD-1 at NA. Need a good amount of pressure to work well and the design flaw is after 5 BPS my Co2 Tube ejects due to high pressure (GLA model has lock for the tube but alas cannot find locally)

I like this good idea of yours, but i do believe use aqua friendly silicon will be safer as i have read somewhere in the forum saying hot glue not safe (of course i used before too haha).

----------


## Shadow

> Some says the UP aqua version is the rebranding of the gla one. It looks exactly the same lo. Should be the same OEM I guess. Don't know should try or not as some review says the effect in the tank is like a bottle of 7up.


should be the other way around. Up inline diffuser was available in the market (Hong Kong market) far before GLA start selling.

----------


## Shadow

> Greenchapter's website put they will be having the UP aqua atomic inline diffuser for sale soon ( seems like the GLA replica)


You can get it from KS (cabinet near the casier) and C328 (hang near the Koi tank). Saw them have it few days ago

----------


## ladygaga

> I bought my Boyu CD-1 at NA. Need a good amount of pressure to work well and the design flaw is after 5 BPS my Co2 Tube ejects due to high pressure (GLA model has lock for the tube but alas cannot find locally)
> 
> I like this good idea of yours, but i do believe use aqua friendly silicon will be safer as i have read somewhere in the forum saying hot glue not safe (of course i used before too haha).


You remind me ... DIY time i took whatever I had .... thanks!




> You can get it from KS (cabinet near the casier) and C328 (hang near the Koi tank). Saw them have it few days ago


Don't know the price, doubled?
I'd watched the comparison video of Boyu and UP @ your blog. UP is much better....

My one is smoke-like too, but over misted, just at 1bps, see below video (new, episode II):

----------


## iewnuj

> You can get it from KS (cabinet near the casier) and C328 (hang near the Koi tank). Saw them have it few days ago


C328 left with 2 pcs. They only carry the 12/16 size, wasted a trip down. =(

----------


## jeffteo

12/16 is for Eheim tubing? Can PM me the price please.
Thanks in advanced.

----------


## Fleabilly

Not sure if you are still checking this post,
But I was curious where you source the t juntion? I have an eheim 2213 pretty sure it takes 16mm tubing.

Cheers

R

----------

